# kitty starts 'school' tomorrow



## peachykeen (Aug 5, 2011)

i am so excited. we rescued her july 2 (she was 10 months) and was scheduled to start training classes the following week. i went to the info session and found out that this wasnt the class for me since the trainer used techniques i was uncomfortable with. so i did a little research and found another trainer whose views are in line with mine. we start tomorrow! well, my husband will take her tomorrow, i am on bed rest but next weekend i am hoping to take her. her website says that she has a 'dog park' that 'graduates' are able to use. that is wonderful news to me because while i am a fan of socialization i am too uptight at the dog park and behaviors of other dogs stress me out some.


----------

